#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-07
<MutantTurkey> english paper, a "how to paper"
<MutantTurkey> with any topic allowed
<MutantTurkey> "how to berate your 2nd grade substitute teacher"
<MutantTurkey> I need your help #ubuntu-us-pa! what was your most evil bastardly plan?
<MutantTurkey> thats you jedijf
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Why would you want to berate your 2nd grade substitute teacher?
<ChinnoDog> do 2nd graders even know what that word means?
<MutantTurkey> SHHH
<MutantTurkey> this is supposed to be a ironic thing
<ChinnoDog> Do the 2nd graders learn what "berate" means in this how to paper?
<rmg51> how to install Ubuntu and change to another desktop manager
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: that is trivial I need to fill 1000 words
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: also my professor is 75+ years old and doesnt have a cell phone
<MutantTurkey> :/
<ChinnoDog> How to use a cell phone.
<MutantTurkey> really good guy though, I love his class.
<MutantTurkey> "why to get a cell phone, the inside story"
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking I should just go into PR or journalism.
<MutantTurkey> I am a good writer.
<rmg51> why I hate Unity ;-)
<rmg51> or in your case how to hate Unity
<MutantTurkey> why unity has killed any chance for the linux desktop to be succesful in real worl applications.
<rmg51> and Gnome3
<MutantTurkey> "why tablet devices are NOT the future for productivity"
<ChinnoDog> I think we are straying from the how-to part of this paper.
<MutantTurkey> "how 4g celphones have destroyed productivity in office spaces"
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: What other key skills could he use?
<rmg51> how to survive Unity
<rmg51> and Gnome3
<MutantTurkey> pffft
<rmg51> how to get out of writing a how to paper
<ChinnoDog> I like that one
<ChinnoDog> Step 1. come up with a redundant BS topic like "how to get out of writing a how to paper"
<InHisName> nuthin' for loooong while then BAM lotta talkin' !!
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> he already said that
<andrew> http://camelegg.com/product/N82E16822136284
<rmg51> how to select a Republican candidate
<MutantTurkey> :x
<MutantTurkey>  how to vote independant and stop being brainwashed by corporate committees
<MutantTurkey> :)
<InHisName> How to STOP greedy corporate CEOs etc from raping and pillaging the world economies.
<rmg51> how to figure out what andrew is talking about
<InHisName> "hard drive price changes, tracked"
<rmg51> how to figure out how to stop this sillyness and get some sleep
<InHisName> rmg51: easy just stop reading your silly monitor and shut 'ur eyes.
<MutantTurkey> how to write papers 12 hours before they are due - a life story.
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I like that subject. You could be all dramatic abou tit.
<ChinnoDog> about it
<EvilResistance> lolololololol
<waltman> It feels later than 9:11
<sadin> ChinnoDog thats a dirty word for iRC :P
<ChinnoDog> sadin: :-p
<EvilResistance> anyone know of any PA-based apt repositories for Ubuntu?
<waltman> Looking at the list of mirrors, I'd say "Carnegie Mellon Computer Club", and possibly "pair Networks" as well.
<waltman> Why does it have to be in PA? Depending on where you are in PA, the ones in DC and NYC might well be physically closer.
<EvilResistance> i'm almost certain PSU has a mirror
 * EvilResistance is out in Harrisburg
<EvilResistance> i'm just not certain if ithey have a mirror for Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> i know they have one for Debian
<EvilResistance> i was going to email their help desk (I'm a student at PSU) asking about that
<EvilResistance> btw, what "list of mirrors" is this you speak of?
<EvilResistance> waltman:  ^
<waltman> The one I found when I googled for "ubuntu mirrors" :)
<waltman> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<waltman> Unless you've got a mirror in your local net, I don't really see why it would make any difference.
<andrew> rmg51: hrm?
<andrew> night all
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg511> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<InHisName> Good MONDAY morning to you all !
<ChinnoDog> sup
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<MobileTurkey> this wifi is making me cringe
<MobileTurkey> almost making me consider it is my laptop
<InHisName> my wifi seems to be working fine for me, then I'm not a turkey either.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-08
<InHisName> anyone here play with nagios yet ?
<Pici> I have an instance that I setup at work.
<pleia2> the learning curve on nagios is pretty brutal
<InHisName> I'm picking up bits and pieces here and there.
<jthan> What a wonderful world
<InHisName> yes it is, jthan
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I think I shall cook...
<rmg51> yourself or something else?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> rmg51: something else
<JonathanD> I'm thinking some spicey chicken and rice.
<SamuraiAlba> Computer Forensics netx semester!  *SQUEEEEEeeeeeeee*
<rmg51> sounds a bit much for breakfast
<JonathanD> rmg51: this is for lunch.
<JonathanD> I cook lunch at 6am so I can have better lunch.
<SamuraiAlba> Pad Thai?
<JonathanD> The chicken is boiling.
<rmg51> to much work for me this early
<JonathanD> meanwhile I'm re-installing this "new" desktop with ubuntu and windows.
<JonathanD> To possibly replace the family computer.
<SamuraiAlba> My GF wants a laptop to replace the household desktop at her mothers
<rmg51> breakfast time for me
<SamuraiAlba> I have an Ispiron 1440 here that would do
<SamuraiAlba> Just need a new LCD cable >.<
<JonathanD> I don't like the sound of this disk.
<SamuraiAlba> Take the Justin Beiber CD out!
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: the HDD :P
<SamuraiAlba> It's too early... Must get java
<SamuraiAlba> It is by caffeine alone I set my mind in motion
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/6312699994/
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: be sure to mouseover "bacon" :)
<JonathanD> blarg
<JonathanD> can't find an audio driver for this thing.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> good morning teddy-dbear, JonathanD, waltman, SamuraiAlba, rmg51   lotta morning folks today.
<InHisName> waltman: did you try that banana & nutella panini ?  sounds fascinating.   The others too.
<InHisName> wait, no, I want the banh mi even more
<waltman> only thing I've tried so far is the chicken banh mi, whch is in another picture there. it was great.
<InHisName> sounds lip smacking good
<JonathanD> considering this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128496
<waltman> JonathanD: 6 sata, no video?
<JonathanD> waltman: don't need video
<JonathanD> waltman: don't need 6 sata, either, but thats ok.
<JonathanD> waltman: I have a PSU, a processer, and a GTX 285. I need a place to put them :)
<waltman> PSU?
<waltman> that seems to come with a processor
<JonathanD> power supply.
<waltman> ah
<JonathanD> waltman: that board has no processer
<waltman> ah, missed that word "supported" :)
<waltman> seems like a fine motherboard to me
<JonathanD> if I go with that one I'll need to buy ram.
<waltman> ram's cheap
<waltman> Is this going to be a game machine?
<JonathanD> yah
<waltman> http://twitter.com/#!/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/133947804023394305 # re last night's nagios question :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-09
<InHisName> Borat is a big tweeter or sumthin' ?
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<GeekyAdam> been a little while since ive been back, server was a little fritzy and i was a little lazy :/
<MutantTurkey> hey
<GeekyAdam> so i installed 10.04 on an older laptop. i decided to upgrade to 11.10. 4 hours later, its running slower than it did with 10.04.
<MutantTurkey> aye.
<GeekyAdam> havent tried gnome3 yet, someone give me a subjective gnome2 vs gnome3 vs unity as far as speed goes on a lower end CPU
<GeekyAdam> im assuming its gnome2 > gnome3 > unity?
<MutantTurkey> try tde
<MutantTurkey> I hear its nifty
 * MutantTurkey selflessly selling my soul
<rmg51> gnome3 might not work on an older computer
<rmg51> there is gnome classic
<MutantTurkey> gnome2 or kde3 is what I say. or xfce
<MutantTurkey> xfce ~ gnome2
<rmg51> classic sucks though
<MutantTurkey> gnome classic?
<rmg51> I went with xfce
<rmg51> looks like gnome2 but without the ability to customize it
<rmg51> no right click on the panels
<rmg51> gnome3 doesn't run very well on my two older laptops
<MutantTurkey> xfce should actually run faster than gnome2
<rmg51> basically unusable
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> My games are still downloading :/
<waltman> games?
<JonathanD> games.
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm building my gaming machine.
<JonathanD> Or my holdover until I have a real gaming machine gaming machine.
<waltman> But why are you downloading them?
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> waltman: so I can play them.
<JonathanD> The machine is (mostly) functional.
<JonathanD> They're on steam.
<InHisName> izzat a steam punk machine ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<ChinnoDog> meh, morning
<GeekyAdam> just did my first remote-server ssh tunnel so i could scp from an internal computer on a remote network
<GeekyAdam> cool stuff
<EvilResistance> *yawn*
<EvilResistance> what day is this?
<EvilResistance> :P
 * EvilResistance has been playing Call fo Duty MW3 for the longest time :p
<GeekyAdam> hey now. we all enjoy our first times...
<GeekyAdam> BF3 > MW3
<GeekyAdam> yeah, i said it
<EvilResistance> GeekyAdam:  i cant run BF3
<EvilResistance> fscking hardware
<EvilResistance> but MW3 can run well strangely enough
<GeekyAdam> yeah i dont have it yet either
<GeekyAdam> still playing WoW on an Athlon FX 64 >.<
 * EvilResistance owns MW3 because he preordered it a while ago xD
<EvilResistance> i preordered it on Steam (for the PC) to get the extra copy of COD4
<EvilResistance> :P
<GeekyAdam> old mobo cant handle decent multi-core CPUs so need to upgrade mobo, mem, cpu, and prob vid card. basically whole new pc.
 * EvilResistance lost his COD4 CD, so...
<GeekyAdam> nice
<EvilResistance> yeah i'm going to need to overhaul my desktop
<EvilResistance> replace basically everything...
<EvilResistance> mobo,  memory, CPU, Video Card...
<GeekyAdam> giving current triple monitor setup to gf when we move to new apt so she can photoshop and autodesk with it
<EvilResistance> i'm going to see if i cant overhaul the thing and put in dual video cards
<EvilResistance> and a liquid cooling system
<EvilResistance> cool
<GeekyAdam> liquid cooling is sexy but scary to me
<EvilResistance> yeah it has disadvantages
<EvilResistance> but if you know what you're doing it can be epic
<GeekyAdam> also, i should note, giving of the pc to the gf also means she wont use my gaming machine
<EvilResistance> fwiw, its more effective than standard air cooling
<EvilResistance> lol
<EvilResistance> GeekyAdam:  indeed
<EvilResistance> GeekyAdam:  i have 2 desktops, a laptop, a fscking heavy server...
<GeekyAdam> me: "i need to WoW" gf: "im writing a paper for class, use your laptop"
<EvilResistance> one desktop is my "Almighty game system" (or will be)
<EvilResistance> (its the custom build)
<EvilResistance> the other desktop is the crappy "I dont give a damn about you" system :P
<EvilResistance> the server...
<EvilResistance> well, its a fscking server :P
<GeekyAdam> ha
 * EvilResistance has it inside a room with its own  dedicated cooling system and triple locked entry
<EvilResistance> as well as its own dedicated wire hookup :P
<EvilResistance> fwiw..
<EvilResistance> i could theoretically set up a mini internet hub
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> dump an apt mirror on there... a keyserver...
<EvilResistance> 5000 ZNCs...
<EvilResistance> an ircd...
<EvilResistance> everything would still function xD
<GeekyAdam> i have 1 desktop (gaming PC, trip monitors), 1 main laptop (decent thinkpad T61, core2duo, used for DJing with VirtualDJ and decent WoWing), couple older laptops laying around for easy stuff (www, ssh, etc), server (older Dell box, ubuntu 10.04 server)
<EvilResistance> yeah this laptop i'm on is my development system
<EvilResistance> partly due to the multiple VMs i have of idfferent OSes
<EvilResistance> so i can dev. in .NET stuff, PHP, Debian packaging, RHEL shit, etc.
<EvilResistance> its primary OS is Ubuntu Natty + KDE
<GeekyAdam> ive been toying with the idea of [once the new gaming pc is built] making the desktop ubuntu with a Win7 VM as one desktop. WoW runs decently in Wine...
<GeekyAdam> natty with KDE? yeesh :p
<EvilResistance> i got fed up with Unity :P
<GeekyAdam> 10.04 + gnome2 is my fav
<GeekyAdam> although the new Fedora screenshots have me curious...
<EvilResistance> i got tired of the outdatedness of lucid :PP
 * EvilResistance also successfully got something backported from Precise all the way back to Natty
<EvilResistance> :P
<GeekyAdam> yeah ive noticed that lately honestly, ive been adding more and more ppas just to update software correctly
<GeekyAdam> for instance firefox
<GeekyAdam> i was still on 2.3, had to add the ppa just to get up to 7
<GeekyAdam> and now 8s out...
<GeekyAdam> is it just me or is Mozilla firing off new Firefox updates relentlessy lately?
<InHisName> Hey one machine the /var/log/messages is 0 bytes.   Seems to be offline.  How to get syslog back reporting errors ?
<InHisName> errors are not in /var/log/messages but in /var/log/syslog instead.    I have one machine each way.  Why ?
<InHisName> No both have a syslog,   but one also has messages.  How to turn on messages on 2nd machine ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-10
<jedijf> in 11 they weny syslog dep'd messages'
<jedijf> night typing
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<JonathanD> night.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> seems my touchpad is not working this morning :P
<JonathanD> Good. I never did like touchpads.
<rmg51> strange, it won't move the pointer, but if I touch it after turning the backlight off it brings the screen back on
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> rmg51: you have an HP touchPad ?
<rmg51> no
<rmg51> the touchpad on my laptop
<calvin> this joe pa thing is pissing me off
<calvin> what do you think of it?
<teddy-dbear> I think I want to stay as far away as I can =-O
<MobileTurkey> indeed.
<ChinnoDog> What is the joe pa thing?
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20111110_Joe_Paterno_says_he_ll_resign_at_season_s_end.html?cmpid=125219969
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: ^
<ChinnoDog> k. I read it all
<waltman> beloved octogenerian football coach covering up sordid pedophile scandal
<MobileTurkey> well thats that.
<MobileTurkey> he didnt cover it up!
<MobileTurkey> he /reported it/
<MobileTurkey> the president should be fired not him
<waltman> So explain to me why he didn't bring McQueary with him to the meeting with the AD. If, as the claim, there was some miscommunication about what exactly has happened, why didn't they speak to the one person who'd witnessed it?
<waltman> Paterno was supposedly the most powerful person on campus. It boggles the mind that he didn't know what was going on.
<MobileTurkey> Why did the guy who saw it not go to the police?
<MobileTurkey> EXACTLY.
<MobileTurkey> everyone is saying paterno should have gone. Paterno only had a second hand account of something he had no evidence of.
<waltman> Right, why did McQueary only call his FATHER, and then not tell JoePa until the following day?
<waltman> Instead of, I don't know, trying to stop it himself? He's a former football player himself. He could probably take Sandusky.
<waltman> There's more to this story.
<waltman> Maybe McQueary blackmailed Paterno to get an assistent coach job. Who knows?
<MobileTurkey> either way paterno didnt do anything wrong
<MobileTurkey> he didnt do what all that he could, but he very well did the bare minimum
<waltman> I don't know, I think it's quite likely he was involved in a coverup to protect his longtime friend and the program.
<waltman> He certainly never followed up with the AD.
<ChinnoDog> sup MobileTurkey
<MobileTurkey> I just wrote an english paper about religious wars and I am pretty sure the FEDs are going to see it because I emailed it to myself. contains the words "bomb AK47 terrorist barak obama, white house"
<MobileTurkey> shit >.>
<waltman> They just saw that irc post, too :)
<EvilResistance> lol
<EvilResistance> MobileTurkey:  i once had the feds be curious about something i stated that included some of those words
<EvilResistance> except that when they read the paper...
<EvilResistance> they realized it was a theoretical analysis of how a russian invasion would begin
<EvilResistance> emailed only to myself :P
<waltman> MobileTurkey: at times like these, scp is your friend :)
<EvilResistance> from one computer i own to another
<waltman> so is gpg
<JonathanD> Met 2 possible venue-people last night.
<MobileTurkey> EvilResistance: me as well
<JonathanD> waltman: whats new?
<MobileTurkey> I actually like of wanted to make them see it
<MobileTurkey> "islam bombs terrorist AK-47 washington DC president barak obama jihad muslim attack train building
<MobileTurkey> HEY FEDS STOP READING MY EMAIL! bunch of commies.
<MobileTurkey> anyway...
<EvilResistance> you're starting to make me concerned
<waltman> JonathanD: York, Jersey, England.
<MobileTurkey> we'll see, we'll see.
 * EvilResistance has contacts in the federal government
<EvilResistance> i dont want to have to use them
<JonathanD> waltman: I shall take your word for it.
<MobileTurkey> waltman: don't forget hampshire
<MobileTurkey> EvilResistance: :p
<MobileTurkey> lol
<MobileTurkey> i read all about *your* guys on reddit
<MobileTurkey> <disclaimer> anyone who says that is an idiot</disclaimer>
<EvilResistance> MobileTurkey:  did i meniton i work for PEMA?
<EvilResistance> and my contacts are at FEMA?
<EvilResistance> which have contacts at DHS?
<MobileTurkey> INGSOC? :P
<MobileTurkey> Engsoc'
<MobileTurkey> I feel like all these rage comics are just self glorifying bastards.
<EvilResistance> lol?
<MobileTurkey> Its not funny, thats the problem
<MobileTurkey> none of the comics are remotely funny
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-11
<InHisName> CONFIG_FEATURE_TAR_OLDGNU_COMPATIBILITY is not set  <--- anyone know how I find this to change the setting ?
<InHisName> Its a setting affecting tar and busybox.
<EvilResistance> sounds like a runtime config or something
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> whats up rmg51
<rmg51> not much
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> good morning all
<InHisName> who's good at regex ?
<rhpot1991> InHisName: I could prob help you
<rhpot1991> depending on the language you are using
<InHisName> rhpot1991: I found another way to do what I wanted.  Thanks for the offer.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-12
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning, rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<GeekyAdam> HAPPY SATURDAY!
<GeekyAdam> think i'll attempt to tackle my smb shared drive structure today
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-11-13
<InHisName> how did your attack go, GeekyAdam ?
<andrew> Did we lose him?
<GeekyAdam> im here
<GeekyAdam> InHisName: alright, moved some downloads over from one external to another ok...
<GeekyAdam> i just wish there was a way to move files from one external to another on the server, using an application on my PC witha  gui.
<GeekyAdam> i have the network location(s) mapped on my windows machine, but if i drag and drop, it takes forever, assuming its coming from one folder, to my windows machine, then back to the other folder on the server
<GeekyAdam> anyone know of anything i could sue to remedy this process?
<GeekyAdam> maybe an ftp client would work in a pinch...
<GeekyAdam> its just not much fun moving many large files from folder to folder using only the command line
<GeekyAdam> i use shortcuts, like "find . -iname *.avi -exec mv {} /movies/folder \;", but that only helps so much, and only with movie files
<GeekyAdam> and to top things off, my one external drive keeps erroring out and i have to umount and re- mount it
<GeekyAdam> then the umount fails cuz it says device is busy
<GeekyAdam> >.<
<InHisName> Well, that was quite an update !
 * GeekyAdam blushes.
<GeekyAdam> frustration taking life via keyboard
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy.
<rmg51> someone please tell me why I'm awake at this hour on a Sunday :P
<JonathanD> Because sleep time is waste time.
<rmg51> I like to waste time :-D
<rmg51> if I didn't waste so much time this laptop would have been upgraded to 11.10 by now :-/
<rmg51> but I'm in no hurry to loose gnome2
<JonathanD> :D
<InHisName> does xfe do gnome ?
<InHisName> maybe you'd be happier there
<JonathanD> Found an e5400 is one of the junk boxes here yesterday \o/
<JonathanD> not spectacular, but better than what I had, so now I really do need a new mobo...
<andrew> morning
<andrew> still too early
<rmg51> InHisName: I'm using xfce on Teddy's laptop
<rmg51> I still prefer gnome2
<rmg51> when I get the time I will upgrade this laptop then install xfce4
<rmg51> still not a fan of Unity or gnome3 or gnome classic
<rmg51> I like to customize things a bit
<rmg51> xfce lets me do most of what I want
<rmg51> plus I can still use my old apps
<rmg51> like email notification
<rmg51> that won't run right under unity
<rmg51> gnome3 is just to "heavy" for my older laptops
<rmg51> just doesn't want to run right
<rmg51> but I will miss gnome2
<GeekyAdam> mount: /dev/sdc1: can't read superblock
<GeekyAdam> wtf does that mean?
<MutantTurkey> all hell broked loose - daemons flying out of your fstab, mounted devils carrying reiserfs and cows speaking human tounges
<MutantTurkey> penguins mating with gnu's and such atrocities
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Just curious -- why did you make the plural of "penguin" with just an s, but the plural of "gnu" with 's?
<MutantTurkey> blame the media! blame our failing public school systems! RAISE THE TAXES FEED THE HOMELESS!
<MutantTurkey> TAKE OUT THE SHERRIFF OF NOTTINGHAM! Long live king george!
<MutantTurkey> (something like that)
<waltman> Don't you mean "tax'es"? Or perhaps "taxe's"?
<GeekyAdam> tax'i? taxi?
<GeekyAdam> although i did find a cow in my system...apt-get moo
<GeekyAdam> dunno how HE got in there
<GeekyAdam> need to do some cleaning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-05
<Sadin> Im at a dilema people and i wondered if you all could help me
<waltman> oh?
<KyleYankan> phl.pm?
 * KyleYankan is new
<KyleYankan> Googled, got it. Sorry.
<Sadin> waltman yeah im trying to figure out where to goto school
<Sadin> i wanna stay in PA
<waltman> there are a lot of schools in PA
<waltman> depends on what you want to study, how much you can afford, what part of PA, if you want to live on campus, etc.
<adom> waltman: I live in Erie, and up here we have Edinboro, Mercyhurst, Gannon, LeCom, and Penn State Behrend. I've personally gone to Edinboro and Mercyhurst, and while Edinboro has a much better CS program(s), from what I've heard, Behrend is better. Which is to say Penn State Main would probably be the best. imo.
<adom> er... i meant Sadin ^^^
<adom> Sadin: what do you want to study? (i only assume CS because you're in an Ubuntu IRC group specific to PA Ubuntu users)
<adom> (so you're probably a nerd)
<Sadin> waltman id like to stay in the harrisburgh reading philly area, adom and yes CS or Music Production
<Sadin> adom :P
<adom> well thats not my area. most of these guys are from Philly, whereas I believe I'm the only one that lives up in Erie.
<Sadin> adom my music teacher moved to philly he now leads part of the orchestra up there
<Sadin> adom i mea erie ....
<Sadin> mean*
<Sadin> I dont know why i said philly...
<waltman> Sadin: the only university I know of is Harrisburg Institute of Technology, where CPOSC is held.
<Sadin> I got invited there
<Sadin> they waived my application fee
<waltman> I'd never heard of them before CPOSC :(
<waltman> which doesn't really mean much
<Sadin> lol
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> The other schools I know of in that general area are places like Franklin & Marshall, which I get the impression is more of a liberal arts school
<waltman> I'm sure PSU would have a good CS department
<waltman> Here in Philly I think Penn, Drexel and Temple have the best programs
<Sadin> waltman i know some people here intern at drexel so id love to try there
<waltman> I did my PhD there, and now I'm back working as a postdoc.
<Sadin> nice!
<JonathanD> waltman now makes dancing stem cell videos.
<waltman> yes, yes I do
<JonathanD> All those years of schooling, for oppa gangnam style stem cells
<JonathanD> ;)
<waltman> Dance, my little stem cells, DANCE!
<waltman> MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!
<waltman> ahem
<Sadin> lol
<waltman> Actually the stem cells are already dancing when we get the images. My job is to track them while they dance.
<Sadin> thats pretty dang cool :O
<waltman> You can do it by hand, but it's very tedious.
<adom> waltman: that's what she said.
<rmg51> Morning
<adom> morning.
<InHisName> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: kindle free books had a bake perfect bread offering
<jedijf> i know you like to master bake
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: link?
<jedijf> later tonight when doing my google reader reading
<jedijf> should have done it last night
<ChinnoDog> k.
<waltman> jedijf: my bake-fu is weak
<jedijf> waltman: wait for ChinnoDog's review
<jedijf> waltman: mine too - that why their are others
<jedijf> to bake /for/ us
<jedijf> wow
<jedijf> there
<jedijf> multi-failing
<jedijf> my daughter made some awesome cupcakes for halloween
<ChinnoDog> mmm, cupcakes
<ChinnoDog> I need a daughter to make me cupcakes.
<jedijf> buy cupcakes, much easier
<jedijf> the other daughter bakes like waltman
<jedijf> and we have to pretend
<jedijf> i should video it sometime
<waltman> Actually I've baked cookies a few times and they've turned out ok.
<jedijf> sorry waltman didn't mean to offend all your baking adventures
<waltman> I've mostly done simple muffins and cornbread. I've never tried baking anything with yeast.
<jedijf> cornbread is a good skill
<jedijf> hmm
<waltman> it's extremely simple
<waltman> and corn muffins are just cornbread batter poured into muffin tins.
<waltman> then you can kick them up a notch, e.g. blueberry corn muffins!
<waltman> dammit, now I'm hungry!
<jedijf> me too
<jedijf> thinking about chili on wed now
<jedijf> and corn bread/muffins
<jedijf> waltman: most of my bakeries change dough for ble and other flavored muffins - more of a cakey dough
<jedijf> blu*
<jedijf> almost like a pound cake
<waltman> Yes, I know. I've never seen blueberry corn muffins anywhere, but they're really good.
<jedijf> make me some now
<waltman> ok
<waltman> oh wait, I'm at work
<waltman> sorry!
<jedijf> there's a lab there right?
<waltman> Yes, but no oven.
<jedijf> i'm surprised you haven't made a lunch truck run yet
<waltman> btdt already
<jedijf> one of my guilty pleasures are those lunch truck oatmeal cookies - absolutely love them
<waltman> I've never tried them
<jedijf> cellophane ones
<jedijf> ok well all that food talk *made* me make reservations for Na Brasa saturday afternoon
<jedijf> rodizio \o/
<waltman> heh
<Sadin> afternoon all
<waltman> Saturday I'll be over in Cherry Hill at Philcon :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-06
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Trying to figure out why my laptop was acting nuts.
<JonathanD> I had a bluetooth mouse in my pocket, on, and associated.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<jedijf> angel
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-07
<ChinnoDog> Where is a firewire cable when I need it?
<rmg51> in my backpack
<ChinnoDog> That is too far away
<rmg51> not for me :-D
<ChinnoDog> No firewire cables to be found here :-(
<ChinnoDog> I know I own one. Somewhere.
<rmg51> I can send Teddy down with one ;-)
<arcupe> pa going to obama seemingly
<ChinnoDog> yay
<arcupe> FL provisional ballots will not be counted tonight.
<arcupe> Networks call Pennsylvania for Obama. Romney's last-minute rally in Bucks County was too little too late, it appears.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<TheLordOfTime> morning!
<TheLordOfTime> how goes it?
<teddy-dbear> slowly
<teddy-dbear> I'm waiting for the snow
<teddy-dbear> I've never built a snowman :-/
<TheLordOfTime> d'aw
<waltman> That's because you're smart and hibernate through the snowy months.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
 * TheLordOfTime yawns LOUDLY
<teddy-dbear> it's mostly because I don't like to get wet
 * TheLordOfTime ties teddy-dbear to a post outside in the rain
 * teddy-dbear takes TheLordOfTime off his list of people he gives chocolate to :P
<jedijf> did i fail by not getting snowblower out and ready or is this a nothing event?
<TheLordOfTime> teddy-dbear, i don't like chocolate :P:
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf, i think you're fine for now, but if you want to be careful, get a snowblower :P
<jedijf> i have one, just don't have it ready
<jedijf> it's buried behind lawn stuff :(
<JonathanD> Just use the lawnmower
<JonathanD> basically the same thing.
<waltman> Just hide under your covers until it all melts
<ChinnoDog> no snow here
<waltman> lots of ice coming down at lunch time
<pleia2> snow snow
<pleia2> in wyncote
<waltman> pleia2: JonathanD said he dialed it up just for you. It's really 60F and sunny today in Philly. :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> I thought it was colder than normal for november in philly
<waltman> He was worried you missed winter.
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> Can't keep it for long, though.
<JonathanD> Running up the water bill
<jedijf> wyncote - jersey yesterday - travelling heh?
<JonathanD> (water, yo usee, is too processor intensive for me to simulate)
<pleia2> jedijf: a bit
<waltman> pleia2: You sticking around this weekend for philcon? :)
<pleia2> waltman: doh, philcon this weekend? I'm dragging Nita out dress shopping on saturday
<waltman> yup :(
<TheLordOfTime> hiya
<pleia2> called the pet sitter today because SF just finished a little heat wave
 * pleia2 off to find a hoagie or similar
<waltman> What's similar to a hoagie?
<ChinnoDog> Another type of sandwich that starts with an "s"?
<waltman> A steak? Yeah, that's a possibility.
<waltman> or maybe a salami and swiss on sourdough? :)
<teddy-dbear> try maybe a sub
<rmg51> or even a hero
<ChinnoDog> I forgot about the hero.
<pleia2> similar == some philly food I can't get in SF
<pleia2> ended up with a chicken cheese steak (can get regular ones in SF, but they do the chicken ones wrong)
<jedijf> saw an open ritas in the moorestown mall foodcourt
<pleia2> !
<jedijf> just in cazse you get back to nj
<jedijf> really during daylight at cedarbrook you should do paganos for hoagie or steak with MJ
<pleia2> we'll be back in cherry hill tomorrow for a bit
<pleia2> hehe "during daylight"
<jedijf> 78th and ogontz - shady area but no risk/no reward
<pleia2> cool
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-08
<IdleOne> God do I miss cheese steaks :/
<IdleOne> pleia2: you wouldn't happen to be coming through Montreal on your way back to SF?
<IdleOne> I would really love a cheese steak :)
<IdleOne> dinner time
<pleia2> I suspect customs would get grumpy at me for it (unless I bring them one too)
<rmg51> Morning
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> hogie, sub, submarine, hero, grinder, Hmmm what else ?
<InHisName> Hey, teddy-dbear, did you see article in Philly paper about the 'fancy' chocolate - 2.4 oz for $18 ?
<teddy-dbear> no
<waltman> InHisName: dagwood?
<InHisName> yepper
<InHisName> any LVM 'gurus' hanging around ?  I want to change physical drive that has a LVM on it.  I got buncha questions.
<mn2010> look like i have another 2 weeks before the next meeting -_-
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-09
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<jedijf> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Hi
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-10
<ChinnoDog> evening
<InHisName> Morning
<mikedep333> so I was reading. GRUB 2.0 was born because GRUB legacy could never reach it's intended feature set without being rewritten.
<mikedep333> hence why grub legacy is still at 0.97, rather than at 1.0
<mikedep333> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Introduction
<rmg51> Morning
<TheLordOfTime> sup
<waltman> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-11-11
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning, too
<waltman> YAWN
<InHisName> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> mornin
<InHisName> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-05
<JonathanD> Hi
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morn 2 u 2
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<adom> oi
<ChinnoDog> evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-06
<InHisName> morning again
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog sips some tea
<JonathanD> I've never really thought of this before, but why does archive managers icon look like a toilet paper dispenser?
<waltman> ?
<KyleYankan> It's an asphalt-compressor
<KyleYankan> roler
<KyleYankan> roller*
<KyleYankan> Like a handheld steamroller.
<KyleYankan> cause they "compress"....
<waltman> I'm having trouble even finding this program on the interwebs. Too many hits for random things
<waltman> oh, this! https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/file-roller/
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: ah, that makes sense.
<waltman> http://www.boston.com/yourtown/news/brookline/2013/11/brookline_animal_control_officer_injured_on_hillside_turkey.html
<waltman> This may explain the absence of MutantTurkey
<ChinnoDog> Poor guy. Has an accident and Internet is all over him.
<waltman> Speak of the fowl!
<waltman> MutantTurkey: http://www.boston.com/yourtown/news/brookline/2013/11/brookline_animal_control_officer_injured_on_hillside_turkey.html
<waltman> You're in the news!
<MutantTurkey> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-07
<rmg51> Morning
<cyberanger> morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> licensing_nightmare--
<MutantTurkey> eeek!
<MutantTurkey> run run rin
<MutantTurkey> run
 * JonathanD relicenses ChinnoDog 
<MutantTurkey> "WLTDO LICENSE"
<MutantTurkey> (who let the dogs out)
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> That would make a good name for an open source license.
<ChinnoDog> I finally figured out how to convert a server installed onto ext4 on LVM to btrfs. I have learned much.
<ChinnoDog> I guess I should try to upgrade it now to see if it still boots afterwards
<ChinnoDog> It does. That is pretty nifty
<jthan> You breaking stuff?
<ChinnoDog> Not this time. I made stuff work.
<jthan> woo
<calvin_> join #irc.freenode.net
<calvin_> whoopz
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey: failcommand?
<MutantTurkey> failturkey
<MutantTurkey> hmmm xchat is ok
<MutantTurkey> not sure i am sold
<TheLordOfTime> hexchat > xchat
<MutantTurkey> yeah?
<TheLordOfTime> hexchat's got a PPA though, it's not in the repos yet.
<MutantTurkey> repos? what is this ubuntu... nvm
<MutantTurkey> Is it a fork?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> http://hexchat.github.io/
<ChinnoDog> Downloads are slower in Canada.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-09
<ChinnoDog> aaaargh. Spend half an hour trying to figure out why my new vps won't download packages from a PPA only to discover launchpad is down
<rmg51> silly doggie
<ChinnoDog> launchpad needs mirrors
<jthan> For why?
<ChinnoDog> Because so many depend on it and it is inconvenient when it goes down.
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog: um... but when the datacenters all go *fizzle* with the power, that's out of their hands?
<TheLordOfTime> probably isn't cheap to run the servers, mirroring it would, what, double the costs?
<ChinnoDog> People donate mirrors
<ChinnoDog> Does Canonical pay anyone to mirror the Ubuntu repositories?
<jthan> Man.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> and finally upgrading.
<jedijf> bside'ing
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> 2 week down at the new job
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51 how goes?
<rmg51> goes alright at the moment
<rmg51> just getting ready to go shopping
<JonathanD> Pick me up some socks.
<rmg51> that will have to wait till later when I go to Target
<rmg51> Acme first
<ChinnoDog> Canada++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-11-10
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<pleia2> something
<jedijf> pleia2: lol - what day time country etc
<pleia2> all airports look the same :)
<waltman> Where in the world is pleia2 sandiego?
<pleia2> hong kong for another couple hours
<waltman> Did you get to downtown Hong Kong, or were you stuck out by the airport?
<waltman> "central", I think they call it.
<waltman> Ride a ferry? Go up to the top of Mt. Victoria?
<waltman> I really liked Hong Kong when I visited about 15 years ago. My only real disappointment was that there didn't seem to be junks anymore.
<pleia2> waltman: I was in central a few times, did a boat tour of the harbor too
<pleia2> no mt victoria, mostly eating and shopping :) and saw the big buddha today
<waltman> yay
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/112013/WoS_boat_hong_kong.jpg
<pleia2> went on that boat :)
<pleia2> unfortunately it was raining
<pleia2> and I had some egg custards :d
<KyleYankan> Pequrliar that they have the mainsail down. Junk rigs aren't always the most balanced, usually you'd reef the entire sailplan instead of changing it.
<KyleYankan> peculiar* wowsa
<KyleYankan> I mean, having multiple reef points is on the the major advantages of that sailplan
<pleia2> I think they put up more sails once we were actually on it
<KyleYankan> eh, it's still strange, ever if they were using it a s mooring sail, they'd only use the aft. They must have some strange reason. I wonder why.
<KyleYankan> Sailing buddies only explanation: "To look fancy" :-P
<KyleYankan> Very pretty boat though. I always wanted to have a junk-rig.
<waltman> pleia2: that's awesome
<waltman> Still morning here, and I'm about to head to Minella's for breakfast!
<waltman> Have a great trip back!
<pleia2> thanks :) enjoy
<jedijf> KyleYankan: way to overboat a simple pic LOL
<KyleYankan> jedijf: Always. People should know better than to show me a boat pic. Especially a sailboat with a unique rig.
<jedijf> so future KyleYankan kids will have to be certified to sail bathtub toys....
<jedijf> in this house, we're big on shark attacks
<KyleYankan> Shark Attacks are no laughing matter. We don't joke about that.
<jedijf> grand daughter quote, "It's a friendly shark"
<KyleYankan> Sharks are only grumpy because no-one gives them hugs?
<jedijf> sharks and ursula get a bad rap
<jedijf> got to have mermaids in there too
<KyleYankan> Heh. You know what they say....
 * KyleYankan sings "Everything's better down where it's wetter, take it from meeeee"
 * jedijf goes back to reading ham stuff before bacon at nabrasas
<KyleYankan> 2 Nieces. I get to watch all the Disney/Pixar movies. and yes, I've had ribbons in my beard.
 * waltman is baconful
<waltman> KyleYankan: pink ribbons?
<KyleYankan> I think they were green and blue. I tried not to remember details.
<KyleYankan> They were... difficult to remove.
<waltman> says the guy who just gave us detailed info on the sailing characteristics of junk rigging...
<KyleYankan> Hey, we all knows that beard is not the as rope. If I had a line or sheet as messy as my beard, it would of been replaced already.
<JonathanD> I threw my quad port graphics card up on craigslist, but if anyone needs one lemme know.
<cyberanger> JonathanD: what card is it?
<JonathanD> matrox M9148
<cyberanger> ah, nice one, shame I'm not on the market for a card today, maybe once the move is fully behind me
<cyberanger> JonathanD: wish I could afford that
<JonathanD> Would you make an epic video wall?
<JonathanD> :P
<cyberanger> idk if it'd be a wall, but it'd be epic
<cyberanger> maybe for my flight sim stuff
<cyberanger> (otherwise it'd just be work, and where's the fun in that)
<KyleYankan> payday?
<cyberanger> KyleYankan: are you asking JonathanD ?
<cyberanger> or me?
<KyleYankan> I'm responding to your "Where's the fun in work" comment above ^ :-)
<cyberanger> ah, yeah, more like where's the fun in buying that card JUST for work, but yeah, paychecks are good
<KyleYankan> ssh with size 72 point font in your terminal?
<KyleYankan> IMAGINE THE POSSIBILITIES
<cyberanger> well, there are plenty of possibilites for a NOC
<JonathanD> ooh flight sim.
<cyberanger> yeah, while an actual plane beats a sim any good day, sim is cheaper and every day is good
<KyleYankan> I always wanted to goto the Philadelphia Glider Club
<cyberanger> I've seen gliders, but kept to motors
<cyberanger> except for skydiving, then I'd glide to the DZ
 * cyberanger is a bit weird, or at least an adrenaline junkie
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<Sadin> ah longtime no see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-06
<ChinnoDog> Uh oh. My drive is dying.
<ChinnoDog> smartctl says so
<ChinnoDog> Ordered new 2TB drive from NewEgg. Hope it gets here soon.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning. InHisName
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-07
<InHisName> By golly it's morning again !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ssweeny> afternoon
<teddy-dbear> hi
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I guess it is afternoon.
<teddy-dbear> yep
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-11-08
<ChinnoDog> Yay, hard disk upgraded before total disk failure!
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know how to use LVM cache in Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jackson> o/
<argv_turk> sorry playing with irssi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> howdy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear>  Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jackson> Good morngthibg Pixgurgh
<lazypower> \o
<jackson> o//
<jackson> undo the STEALERS
<jackson> thats all i need fore christams
<lazypower> ssweeny: hows things on your side of the org?
<ssweeny> lazypower, things are going great
<ssweeny> phones be phonin'
<ssweeny> how is life in the cloud?
<lazypower> Clouds be cloudin'
<lazypower> Lots of new features this last cycle
<lazypower> Network partition modelling, storage, reactive framework + charm layers
<lazypower> Charms are getting skeeeeny
<lazypower> ssweeny: 2 factor web app - ghostblog. This is a reactive + layers rewrite - https://github.com/battlemidget/juju-layer-ghost
<ssweeny> that's pretty slick
<ssweeny> I've actually been contemplating a move from WP to ghost
<lazypower> ssweeny I've been running static generators for my blog because i really dont need a backend... i rarely update content thats published
<lazypower> gohugo.io
<ssweeny> very fancy
<ssweeny> and of course there's a static site generator written in go :)
<lazypower> Its silly fast
<lazypower> generates ~ 1k pages sub-second
<ssweeny> silly fast is right
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-07
<dannydiff> gotta say love Ubuntu but hate the updates.
<dannydiff> wow lot of people here but no chatter.
<dannydiff> dead chat
<jthan> WElp..
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Morning :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-11-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> What is a really fun open source project I could use to teach people how to contribute to using git?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: the kernel
<jthan> whisky
<jthan> I'd be ecstatic if you fixed Cufflinks
<jthan> Seriously, though, for a demo... Adding a quick kernel patch to just fix a typo is an impressive one :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to teach noobs to contribute kernel patches. lol
<jthan> ChinnoDog: why not?
<jthan> live a little :-)
<mutantturkey> feeling a bit dumb here but
<mutantturkey> awk '{print $0"foo"} < file  should give me like
<mutantturkey> line 1foo
<mutantturkey> line 2foo
<mutantturkey> but i am getting fooline 1
<mutantturkey> hm might be something funkey with the lineendings
<jthan> mutantturkey: yo'ure missing a ' at the end of the } if you didn't just forget to retype to us
<mutantturkey> i just mistyped it
<mutantturkey> its happening with sed to
<jthan> oh
<jthan> mutantturkey: while read line; do awk '{print "$0 foo"}'; done < file
<jthan> still not quite right
<jthan> jonathan@karma:~$ cat mt.txt | while read line; do awk '{print $1 "foo"}'; done
<jthan> ^ that one works.
<waltman> if you run 'file file', what does it say?
<jthan> lifoo
<jthan> linfoo
<jthan> linefoo
<jthan> linerfoo
<jthan> lineiestfoo
<waltman> You might be adding the foo after the newline and/or carriage return
<jthan> no, he isn't looping with his current syntax.
<waltman> what does this output: perl -pe 's/$/foo/' file
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-09
<teddy-dbear> Mornning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hello o o o, anyone here here here here.......  Such an echo echo echo...
<JonathanD> Nope.
<JonathanD> Yes.
 * waltman ducks behind the curtains
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> howdy teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-11-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-11-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
